# MY SECOND TRY AT A SOUS VIDE RIBEYE



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2017)

The first ribeye I did was over done for us.

It got away from me when I seared it over the vortex.

So this time I seared it in a CI pan with peanut oil & butter.

I started with a 2" thick Angus choice ribeye steak.













1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 31, 2017






I coated it with A-1 sauce & dusted it with Montreal steak seasoning.

Then put it in a bag with a few pats of butter.













2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 31, 2017






And into the jacuzzi set at 115 for 2 hours.













3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 31, 2017






Got my peanut oil & butter ready in the CI pan.













4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 31, 2017






took the steak out of the bath & dried it off.













5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 31, 2017






Then into the pan for a quick sear. Just 30-45 seconds each side.













6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 31, 2017






Then a short rest, about 5 minutes. 













7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 31, 2017






And sliced it up.













8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 31, 2017






This one came out better than the first one. 

Next time I think I will sear it before I put it in the bag.

Just to see if those flavors from the sear will permeate the meat while it cooks in the bag.

And besides it's a good reason to pull another steak out of the freezer!

It's fun to experiment with a new toy!

Thanks for looking guys!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 31, 2017)

That steak looks good.

Everyone needs to quit posting SV stuff.   Gonna make me get one.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks good
Nice job


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking good al! I've done all my steaks, and venison at 129-130 And they've come out medium rare every time. Your a bit more rare than I like em, but that steak sure looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That steak looks good.
> 
> Everyone needs to quit posting SV stuff.   Gonna make me get one.





Bellaru said:


> Looks good
> Nice job





hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looking good al! I've done all my steaks, and venison at 129-130 And they've come out medium rare every time. Your a bit more rare than I like em, but that steak sure looks great!


Thanks a lot guys!

I'm getting better at this, slowly but surely!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 31, 2017)

That steak looks top notch Al, nice cook !  The SV with CI finish sure makes a tasty steak !  I'm definitely still experimenting with this method, for what it's worth last weekend we done some tilapia filets with Old Bay seasoning & everyone liked it a lot !


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 31, 2017)

You are making me hungry Al.

Great Job.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2017)

That's a nice looking steak  ----------   Points

Question ?   Do you think the extra time it takes in the SV  makes it that much better ?   How long in the SV. 

I've been seeing you guys do them that way recently.

Gary


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like your getting it dialed in Al, nice job... Thumbs Up


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 31, 2017)

Gary I think the extra time in the sv is worth it for sure. I do 3/4" and 1" steaks a lot around here and I usually do them for 45 minutes to an hour tops. They cook perfect every time and you literally drop the steak in and walk away. 

I've used stainless skillets to finish them but I prefer the grill.


----------



## Bummed (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks good Al, try adding a couple slabs of smoked no salt butter and smoked kosher salt! Add the seasoning when you take it out before searing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That steak looks top notch Al, nice cook ! The SV with CI finish sure makes a tasty steak ! I'm definitely still experimenting with this method, for what it's worth last weekend we done some tilapia filets with Old Bay seasoning & everyone liked it a lot !


Thanks Justin!

I haven't tried fish yet, but it's on the list!

Al


bmudd14474 said:


> You are making me hungry Al.
> 
> Great Job.


Thanks Brian!

Al


gary s said:


> That's a nice looking steak  ----------   Points
> 
> Question ?   Do you think the extra time it takes in the SV  makes it that much better ?   How long in the SV.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!

I think the time in the SV makes the steaks more tender.

I kept these in there for 2 hours.

Al


hardcookin said:


> Looks like your getting it dialed in Al, nice job...


Thanks Doug!

It's just a new toy to play with!

Al


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Gary I think the extra time in the sv is worth it for sure. I do 3/4" and 1" steaks a lot around here and I usually do them for 45 minutes to an hour tops. They cook perfect every time and you literally drop the steak in and walk away.
> 
> I've used stainless skillets to finish them but I prefer the grill.





Bummed said:


> Looks good Al, try adding a couple slabs of smoked no salt butter and smoked kosher salt! Add the seasoning when you take it out before searing.


Thanks!

I'll give that a try next time!

Al


----------



## xray (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks great Al! I'll have to add A1 and more butter when I do my next steak.


----------



## lemans (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks fantastic. I love my sous vide.  Just don't have time to play with it..


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks great Al! I'll have to add A1 and more butter when I do my next steak.





Lemans said:


> Looks fantastic. I love my sous vide. Just don't have time to play with it..


Thanks fellas!

Al


----------



## remsr (Feb 2, 2017)

That makes me want to pull a ribeye from the freezer. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

REMSR said:


> That makes me want to pull a ribeye from the freezer.
> 
> Randy,


Thanks Randy!

Al


----------

